# Will you wait for the new True Fit or buy the "old"



## amlikam (Nov 19, 2008)

Wondering who is getting the new one and who will just buy the old one....


----------



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

If my child was over 35lbs, I'd get the older one. Since mine is a baby, I'm waiting to get the newer one w/ the rebound bar designed for increased safety rear facing.


----------



## ElaynesMom (May 24, 2008)

Well, the new True Fit with the anti-rebound bar won't be available in Canada until Jan 2010 according to the manufacturer so I'll actually be getting one of the New Alpha omega elites for right now most likely. However, if I lived in the states I would get the new one. I don't have proof that the new True Fit with the anti-rebound foot is significantly safer, but it is supposed to make the harness adjuster easier to access rf


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

I'd buy the old. In fact it was marked down to $95 at my Target and I'm kicking myself for not snagging it.

IMO the anti rebound bar doesn't necessarily make it safer. The original TF passed safety testing. We have no idea of knowing which one did better, all we know is that they both passed. In a crash either would be safe, they would just perform differently.


----------



## just_lily (Feb 29, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ElaynesMom* 
the new True Fit with the anti-rebound bar won't be available in Canada until Jan 2010 according to the manufacturer









:

I would prefer to get a new one, but my baby will be long grown out of her bucket by the time it becomes available. We will be getting the "old" model because I really would like to buy just one more carseat for her.

My DF suggested we go to the US to get the new model, and was completely shocked when I told him it was illegal.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

My baby isn't due until July, so buying the old one would be pretty pointless. So definitely the new!


----------



## urchin_grey (Sep 26, 2006)

We're waiting for the new one. DS has tons of growing room in his Scenara so its not imperative that we get another one NOW. We just wanted something nicer, easier to install, etc. since we really only purchased the Scenara as a short term solution to getting him RF'ing again.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

It would really depend on my budget. I would give up a few fancy coffees, shopping trips and dinner in a restaurant to get the ARB. I would not sacrifice the grocery budget, go into debt, etc. for it.

Obviously, this only counts if I pretend I live in the States.


----------



## CallMeMommy (Jun 15, 2005)

Old - in fact, just ordered it on target.com last night. Sale price, plus I'm not sure DS can last in his bucket long enough for the new one to come out.


----------



## Mrsboyko (Nov 13, 2007)

New. We are getting it for baby due in March. I am playing a game of "which will come first, the baby or the car seat", and it is a little nerve racking. We do have a bucket seat from DD JIC though. I figure if this is hte only seat we are going ot need for him, I can spend the extra $. Heck, we got DD a britax on sale and it was still more $ than the True Fit at full price.

BTW, anyone know if the new truefit will cost the same as the old one (at full price of course)?


----------



## allisonrose (Oct 22, 2004)

This is an issue I've been debating with myself about as well. My guy's getting close to the top of his bucket and the TF is on my short list of convertibles.

I do like that the new version is supposed to be easier to adjust the harness in the rf position and I want us to be rf for a long time yet. Although as alysmommy2004 commented, we don't truly know that the ARB will be safer than the original version.

However, if my local Target marked their two TFs in stock down to $95, I'd buy one in a heartbeat! (Yes, I am keeping an eye on them.







)

Like Mrsboyko, I'm curious about the price of the new version and found this through car-seat.org: link. $221 is a bit up there but $315? That's more than a Marathon! There was also a post on car-seat.org that the new version might not be out till April!







: If it's April, there's no point for me trying to wait.


----------



## Mrsboyko (Nov 13, 2007)

That link you have now shows the seat for $220. I called the company and the rather clueless guy said that they are in stock, but if they aren't then nothing would be charged till it was shipped. So, maybe like a pre-order?


----------



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrsboyko* 
That link you have now shows the seat for $220. I called the company and the rather clueless guy said that they are in stock, but if they aren't then nothing would be charged till it was shipped. So, maybe like a pre-order?

I called Learning Curve (who distributes the True Fit) and asked him about that model # on the CSN baby website for sale for $220. I told him it says it ships the first week in Feb. He said he doesn't show that model # in his warehouse for Feb and it takes 3-4 weeks after that before stores will have it...so basically...it's unknown how CSN baby.com can say they're going to be shipping the first week in Feb if the manufacturer doesn't even have it yet







Learning Curve also said late spring/early summer for the new True Fit to be available.


----------



## amlikam (Nov 19, 2008)

i almost ordered one off of Targets website last night and then it had an anticipated ship date the end of Feb/early March... So I had thought perhaps there will be better sales if I wait (which I can since DD still fits in her infant seat)...








:

Does anyone know if both models will be on the market or will they discontinue the old model when the new one is introduced to the market?


----------



## ElaynesMom (May 24, 2008)

I think (but not totally sure) that they are discontinuing the current model. there will still be 2 models I believe. One with no anti-rebound bar, but different cover options and a rf angle level. The other is the one with the anti-rebound bar and it also has new cover options and the rf angle level.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

They are no longer making the "old" version and are just going to make the "new" versions.


----------



## allisonrose (Oct 22, 2004)

It seems that the company isn't handling this transition very well. People love the carseat but all this mystery stinks. I sent them an email yesterday with a bunch of questions about the transition but haven't heard anything yet.

amlikam - A month or so ago, there was a company selling TFs on Amazon for around $125. Amazon sometimes has very good deals so that's another place to check. Of course as the release of the new version comes closer, places will mark down the old version....
You could let relatives know to check Target stores (if any have one nearby) and see if someone can score you a clearance one.


----------



## amlikam (Nov 19, 2008)

I'd love to hear what they have to say. Its too bad they don't have any clear answers... I am not surprised given the economy. The manufacturing plants are probably on hold until comapnies get their orders in and companies are probably waiting for preorders and it goes on...

Thanks for the tip- I will have others keep an eye out for me at local stores!


----------



## Smalls181 (May 12, 2006)

Other than the ARB and the patterns, is there any difference between the seats? Are the harness heights or shell heights going to change?


----------



## ElaynesMom (May 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Smalls181* 
Other than the ARB and the patterns, is there any difference between the seats? Are the harness heights or shell heights going to change?

no, the shell is still the same as the original True Fit.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

They are handling the "transition" just like all the other companies do. Graco completely denied they had any plans for a HWH seat until the day the Nautilus released. Car seat compaines don't make a huge deal about what is coming in the future--they show prototypes at the kids shows like ABC and Lifesavers (which Learning Curve did) and then sometime later the seats are available for preorder, and then poof they appear.


----------



## dachshund mom (Dec 28, 2007)

I just bought an old one from Target.com (still full price at my store), but it can be returned in store, so I can exchange it if the new one is in stores before the baby gets here.

I was waiting, but then I saw that both BRU and Walmart here don't have one on display anymore (out of stock) and my Target only had one left. We're using a birth center and have to have a seat ready to go in the next couple of weeks just in case.

I sent Learning Curve an email and they basically said it will be out in late Feb, subject to change, and then it depends on what the local stores wish to bring in. Continue to check your local Walmart, Target and BRU.


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
They are handling the "transition" just like all the other companies do. Graco completely denied they had any plans for a HWH seat until the day the Nautilus released. Car seat compaines don't make a huge deal about what is coming in the future--they show prototypes at the kids shows like ABC and Lifesavers (which Learning Curve did) and then sometime later the seats are available for preorder, and then poof they appear.









: That seems to always be the case. I'm sure it's frustrating for some, but I've learned to never anticipate anything until it's actually on shelves.


----------



## MI_Dawn (Jun 30, 2005)

I've got a bucket seat for the first few months, just in case, but keep checking for the new True Fit... so far, no luck.







: Anyone heard anything new?


----------



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

I called Learning Curve today to see if they know a release date yet. It's early May now. I can't wait to upgrade from the bucket. It's not expired yet so May is ok...but I'm still trying to be patient


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

As long as I can get one by the end of June for the new baby! I'm starting to get nervous. I REALLY don't want another bucket, but the radian isn't a good choice since we're getting a Sienna...


----------



## trauerweidchen (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *treehugginhippie* 
I called Learning Curve today to see if they know a release date yet. It's early May now. I can't wait to upgrade from the bucket. It's not expired yet so May is ok...but I'm still trying to be patient









Argh! I was hoping to have a carseat for our baby by early May because there's always that chance that they will arrive before you expect them, and I'm pretty close to sold on the True Fit but would like the option of the new one. We were hoping to make a convertible seat work for our newborn and skip the bucket seat, but again, until we actually know how big he or she will be and what it's like to not have a removable carrier-type seat, who knows--we might end up with an infant-only seat anyway, like a SnugRide or Keyfit.


----------



## Mrsboyko (Nov 13, 2007)

It is available now at:
http://babies1st.com/showproduct.asp...-free-shipping


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrsboyko* 
It is available now at:
http://babies1st.com/showproduct.asp...-free-shipping

It says "COMING MAY 2009" on that page. So it's a preorder. Which it has been for a while with the date continually getting bumped back.


----------



## sweetfeet (Jan 16, 2003)

.


----------



## allisonrose (Oct 22, 2004)

Darn! I was trying to wait but no way is my son making it till May in his bucket.

treehugginhippie - Thanks so much for posting.

Well, I guess I'm off to look for the best deal and to decide on my color.


----------



## gbailey (Mar 10, 2009)

I am in car seat limbo but think we're going to get the true fit but I prefer the older model. I wish I was able to find it for $95 but targets website and bru list it as $189. The new one seems to be available on walmart.com. It lists the item as new and available now. I want to make sure I get the older version.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I can't find the new one on walmarts site, do you have a link?


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
I can't find the new one on walmarts site, do you have a link?

yeah that! Do you have a link? I want the new one but I thought I was going to have to wait and all I see on Walmart's website are the old ones.


----------



## gbailey (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
I can't find the new one on walmarts site, do you have a link?

My bad. I just checked the site again. It's not the new one. Walmart just has a new color of the true fit they've never sold before. They're also not discontinuing the true fit according to customer service. I emailed today and this was the response i received back:

Hello,

Thank you for inquiry. At this time, we will not be offering the True Fit Model C630 at any discounted/sale prices. This item will not be discontinued due to release of the newer version of the True Fit (Model C670). Please note, sales are left up to each individual retailer.

Regards,

Sue
Consumer Services
1-800-704-8697


----------



## gbailey (Mar 10, 2009)

For those that have a True Fit, would you say it's compatible to fit in most cars or is it huge, huge. It doesn't look so on the website. I sent DH a link to it and he loves the way it looks. LOL


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

I don't own one yet (waiting for the new version) but I did try it out at Target to see how my little girl fit in it. It was sitting right next to a Britax Marathon and I don't think it was any bigger than the Marathon, it has more room inside but overall no bigger on the outside if that makes sense.


----------



## allisonrose (Oct 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gbailey* 
I am in car seat limbo but think we're going to get the true fit but I prefer the older model. I wish I was able to find it for $95 but targets website and bru list it as $189.

The $95 TFs were available at some Target stores only. Target does clearance on items that they will not continue to carry at a particular location. Seeing an item on clearance for a certain price at one location doesn't guarantee that it will be on clearance at another Target location. My local Target has some TFs in stock in Cappucino at $189 and doesn't look like they'll be putting them on clearance. I'm annoyed that they have never bothered to put out a display TF. The only place that carries them near me and I can't fully check it out.

I certainly wouldn't buy one of the ones they have at full price because the DOM is 4/08. At half price, I would be okay with losing a year of use. At full price, no way. (Plus my car interior is grey so I would prefer a grey car seat.







)

One good thing about the TF is the removeable headrest to allow easier installation rfing. Also older LOs can have a seat installed more upright than 45* while rfing to reduce the space needed. One of the techs could probably elaborate....


----------



## gbailey (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allisonrose* 
The $95 TFs were available at some Target stores only. Target does clearance on items that they will not continue to carry at a particular location. Seeing an item on clearance for a certain price at one location doesn't guarantee that it will be on clearance at another Target location. My local Target has some TFs in stock in Cappucino at $189 and doesn't look like they'll be putting them on clearance. I'm annoyed that they have never bothered to put out a display TF. The only place that carries them near me and I can't fully check it out.

I certainly wouldn't buy one of the ones they have at full price because the DOM is 4/08. At half price, I would be okay with losing a year of use. At full price, no way. (Plus my car interior is grey so I would prefer a grey car seat.







)

One good thing about the TF is the removeable headrest to allow easier installation rfing. Also older LOs can have a seat installed more upright than 45* while rfing to reduce the space needed. One of the techs could probably elaborate....


Thanks. Great info. I love the chocolate one. I wish I could find that one for $95. My fil is in another state so I'll have him keep an eye out for a possible sale in his state.


----------

